# Albino Squirrels



## boakingdom (Mar 21, 2009)

These are not pets, they live in my yard and nest in my trees
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhCPzei2WgI


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

boy very nice, would love a pair 4 myself.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is amazing


----------



## **starry11** (Apr 3, 2009)

very unusual!


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

To me they look like they have black eyes.. meaning there not "albino" but nether the less there stunning!

:2thumb:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

they are fab


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice garden!


Oh, and the tree rats aren't too shabby either!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Lucky you and I agree they arent Albino`s as they appear to have dark eyes


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

verry strange looks like a sort of dark eyed white squirrel lol.....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

in cincinnati, ohio we have tons of them... only in the city... out here the red-tailed hawks make sure they aren't around me....:whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

HABU said:


> in cincinnati, ohio we have tons of them... only in the city... out here the red-tailed hawks make sure they aren't around me....:whistling2:


great pic for how to sex a squirrel lmfao:lol2::lol2:......


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

That squirrel has big nuts.:gasp:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Ferret1959 said:


> That squirrel has big nuts.:gasp:


 
it's an american squirrel.... hence the sack....:whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Ferret1959 said:


> That squirrel has big nuts.:gasp:


are you jealus or am i still hyper then?....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> are you jealus or am i still hyper then?....


 you see excited by the nut thing....:whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

HABU said:


> you see excited by the nut thing....:whistling2:


haha i bloody hope not noooooo


its these wheetabix i put loadsa sugar on um!!!.....


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice animals!
Whats the song on the video?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

HABU said:


> in cincinnati, ohio we have tons of them... only in the city... out here the red-tailed hawks make sure they aren't around me....:whistling2:


:gasp: Squirrel got macho nutz, and I'm not talking 'bout the food :gasp:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

HABU said:


> in cincinnati, ohio we have tons of them... only in the city... out here the red-tailed hawks make sure they aren't around me....:whistling2:


To me they look as though they have red eyes, making them true "albino":mf_dribble:

I want one :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Reptilover said:


> To me they look as though they have red eyes, making them true "albino":mf_dribble:
> 
> I want one :2thumb:


 
On that photo you can definately see a red glint in his eyes but the huge nuts distracts the viewers eyes:whistling2:


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Just thought.................not nuts, camel toe maybe?:lol2::lol2:


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

i like the music, who is it?
lovely squidgies too (sorry that's what i call them LOL)


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

hes also doing a muscle man pose!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

HABU said:


> you see excited by the nut thing....:whistling2:


He is, he complained when I took it off my MSN display pic :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## boakingdom (Mar 21, 2009)

Oliver Dodds said:


> Nice animals!
> Whats the song on the video?


The song - White
The band - The Cult
The album - Ceremony


----------



## boakingdom (Mar 21, 2009)

There are two types of white squirrels. There are dark-eyed and red-eyed white squirrels. There has been no research done on them, so no one really knows if any of them are albino or leucistic. There's about a dozen cities in the US have have prominant populations of white squirrels.

I've never gotton a clear shot of the eyes of the ones in my yard, but they do appear to have pinkish-red hands, fingers, and skin. 

Here's a couple nice clear shots from www.albinosquirrel.com


----------

